

Ask HN: Webcam streaming solutions? - jsmcgd

At work my team is split over two different offices in two different countries. We want to create a permanent video feed between the two offices using web cameras that we can view on our computers (or perhaps television). Does anyone have any suggestions as to what the best software or services are that would allow us to do this? The feed would have to remain private so things like Justin.tv are out unfortunately.
======
Steve0
If you already have a vpn setup I would recommend a simple IP webcam. For
example: <http://tinyurl.com/d33j7d> or <http://tinyurl.com/d2heby>

Those have an integrated webserver, which means there's no need to have a
computer running as host.

~~~
jsmcgd
Wow. That's pretty cool. We already have one webcam in one office but for the
other office I might recommend this. Cheers Steve0.

Barring an IP webcam do you have any other suggestions?

~~~
Steve0
There's lots of software that does the same thing. But you need to have a
server/computer running.

Search for "webcam server": <http://www.multicamserver.com/> ,
<http://webcamserver.sourceforge.net/> , <http://www.multicamserver.com/> .

Check for yourself, because I haven't tried those...

------
ktharavaad
I saw this over at the demo.com website and it seems like a pretty easy and
cool solution for video streaming.

<http://www.vuezone.com/>

I'm not affiliated with them in any way.

